# FTP Zugang via Client



## Gigishell (17. März 2008)

Hallo erstmal

Als erstes ISPConfig ist eine absolut geniale sache.


Nun mein problem:

Wen ich über die ISPConfig seite den FTP zugang benutze funktioniert es problemlos.

wenn ich aber core FTP LE nehme kommt immer:
Resolving www.xyz.zz... 
Connect socket #1328 to **.**.***.**, port 21...
220 ProFTPD 1.3.1 Server (ProFTPD server) [::ffff:192.168.1.6] 
USER_******** 
331 Password required for ****** 
PASS ********** 
530 Login incorrect. 

irgend etwas mache ich falsch.


ich danke euch schon im voraus für die hilfe


gruss gigishell


----------



## Till (17. März 2008)

1) Welche Linuxdistribution benutzt Du?
2) Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

iptables -L


----------



## Gigishell (17. März 2008)

System: Fedora 8 Kernel 2.6.24.3-12.fc8

iptables -L:

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target prot opt source destination

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
target prot opt source destination

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target prot opt source destination



:EDIT Ich habe es gefunden durch probieren!

Lösung: Beim User der via Client zugreifen will muss unter User&Email der Shell Accsess aktiviert sein.


Gruss Gigishell


----------



## Till (17. März 2008)

Wenn Du Shell Zugang aktivieren musst, dann hast Du vermutlich versucht per sftp zuzugreifen und nicht per ftp. SFTP ist ein ganz anderes Protokoll als FTP, da es über SSH läuft und Du daher Shell Access aktivieren musst.


----------

